# Neutered cat wont stop humping



## sparkleninja (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a neutered male cat who recently started kneeding things and then humping. He's acting kind of like a female cat in heat. And after, he starts licking his privates. It's kind of gross and upsetting. Does any one know whats up?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He's being a normal boy kitty. I don't know what to do to make him change his behavior. When one of my kitties tries the 'hump' thing, I usually just gently push them away until they stop or leave.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree...he is being totally normal. Alot of male cats "masturbate".. here is an article on it that may ease your mind. 

http://www.vetinfo.com/cmale.html#Masturbation


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep, we had a thread on that not too long ago. Turns out, a lot of us have had horny boys! I had a cat once who never humped while awake, but would have 'wet dreams' all the time.


----------



## sparkleninja (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm kind of bummed that i cant really make him stop but at least now i know it's normal.


----------



## ekub (Jan 6, 2007)

My parents had a cat that did the licking thing. Oddly, he really didn't do it until he was older. He'd just be sitting on the couch licking himself until he had everything "hanging out". He was neutered too... not sure why he started it all of the sudden like that though. :?


----------

